# Beautiful blue cat needs home



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

Sheba is a lovely blue(grey) cat about 2 years old. She is a coming from Romania to UK next Sunday July 7th and needs a loving home. 
She was rescued from a bad home, she had several litters of kittens and all were taken from her and killed and she was rescued when pregnant again.
This time she raised her kittens and has been a lovely mum- now she need a home. Can someone please help her.
email- [email protected]
She is of course, vaccinated, chipped and spayed.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh, bless her she is lovely, I cant bear to think about these poor animals abroad and how they are treated, 
Hope she finds a new loving home,


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

What a pretty girl. I hope she finds her forever home soon.


----------



## Velcro (May 20, 2013)

Poor little girl, people can be cruel arseholes ):

Hope she finds a forever home to show her people can be nice too, I'm sure she won't struggle finding her slave though


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

Unfortunately even beauties like this are not being offered homes at the moment. There has been no interest in her despite her good looks.


----------



## Velcro (May 20, 2013)

Aw such a shame, wish I was allowed more cats, not allowed til at least the end of the year


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Beautiful cat...any interest in SHEBA yet? What a sad life story, glad she got to have a litter to raise in the end.


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

Sheba is still waiting for a home.


----------

